# Richtiger Reifendruck



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre an meinem HT Nobby Nic (27,5 x 2,25) und habe bei beiden Reifen einen Luftdruck von ca. 1,8 Bar. Hinten etwas mehr. Dies ist auch der Mindestwert, der auf der Reifenflanke angegeben ist. Ich wiege 56Kg und wollte mal fragen, ob das ok ist. Ich weiß, das ist abhängig von Untergrund und Fahrweise. Ich möchte mich trotzdem gerne mal an einen "allgemeinen" Wert orientieren.
Grüße


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2020)

Das hört sich ohne weitere Kenntnis der Rahmenbedingungen doch nach einem sehr sinnvollen Wert an 

Wie du bereits sagst, das ist abhängig von Untergrund und Fahrweise, aber auch von der Karkasse des Reifens. Bei einem anderen Reifen kann bei gleichen sonstigen Bedingungen schon wieder ein anderer Luftdruck besser sein. Außerdem natürlich auch noch davon, ob der Reifen tubeless oder mit Schlauch, oder tubeless mit einem Reifeninsert gefahren wird.
Ich glaube die beste "allgemeine" Regel, die man für Geländereifen nennen kann, ist nicht ein bestimmter Luftdruck, sondern ganz einfach: so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig. Also einfach so viel, dass es in Kurven nicht unangenehm wegwalkt und an Kanten normalerweise nicht durchschlägt. Die Herstellerempfehlungen bezüglich Luftdruck ignoriere ich nach unten vollkommen, nur nach oben den Maximaldruck sollte man vielleicht doch lieber beachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank, scylla.

Ich fahre kein tubeless. Den Hinweis, dass man getrost die Herstellerempfehlungen nach unten hin ignorieren kann, kannte ich nicht. Dachte immer, man sollte sich penibelst danach halten, sonst droht seitlicher Reifenbruch. ?

Komm gut durch den Tag.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Januar 2020)

Bin zwar nie NobbyNic gefahren. Aber Mountainking und den bei deutlich mehr Gewicht auch mal mit 1,2 - 1,5
Versuch doch mal 0,1 - 0,2 runter zu gehen und lass es wirken.
Nach dem ersten/zweiten reduzieren kommt ein Punkt, an dem es sich doof anfühlt.
Dann wieder etwas hoch mit dem Druck.


----------



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

Hi roudy_da_tree,

auch Dir danke ich für Deinen Beitrag. Ich probier's mal aus. 
(Zu wenig Luftdruck macht sich bestimmt spätestens dann bemerkbar, wenn ich bei brennenden Schenkeln nicht mehr wirklich vorankomme. ?)


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2020)

Um den Rollwiderstand (abseits der Asphaltstraße) so weit in die Höhe zu treiben, dss du nicht mehr voran kommst, müsste der Reifen schon fast platt sein, 0,5Bar oder so. Ich würde mal orakeln, bis runter zu 1Bar dürftest du am Rollwiderstand im Gelände nicht viel merken. Abhängig davon wie und was du fährst wirst du viel früher merken, dass es ggf in Kurven wobbelig wird oder dass du Snakebites kassierst.

Ich hab letztens mal irgendwo ein Video-Interview von einem Reifenguru gesehen, der erkärt hat, dass die meisten Leute dazu tendieren, zu viel Druck fahren zu wollen, weil das menschliche Gehirn so schlecht darin ist, Geschwindigkeit realistisch einzuschätzen, dass oftmals hochfrequente Vibrationen und Geholper als Indiz für hohe Geschwindigkeit interpretiert werden. Sprich, wenn das Fahrrad aufgrund (zu) hart aufgepumpter Reifen stark vibriert an Unebenheiten, dann lässt der Mensch sich dadurch zum Glauben verleiten, das würde besser und schneller rollen. Die Messergebnisse der tatsächlichen Geschwindigkeiten sagen jedoch das Gegenteil, nämlich dass die reale Rollgeschwindigkeit dann am höchsten ist, wenn die Vibrationen bzw Unebenheiten des Untergrunds durch weniger Druck im Reifen abgedämpft werden können. Fand ich ziemlich interessant, wie die menschliche Wahrnehmung manchmal komplett daneben sein kann. In dem Interview ging's zwar um den CX und Rennradsektor, aber im Grundprinzip lässt sich das auf Mountainbike-Reifen genauso anwenden.

PS: probier doch wirklich mal Tubeless. Durch den fehlenden Butylschlauch hast du viel weniger Verluste durch Walken und Reibung von Schlauch gegen Mantel, somit merklich weniger Rollwiderstand. Gleichzeitig weniger Gefahr für Snakebites oder auch sonstiger Pannen. Normalerweise kann man den benötigten Luftdruck bei einem tubeless-System deutlich absenken gegenüber demselben System mit Schlauch, und hat dabei weniger Pannen und mehr Komfort.


----------



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

Huhu,

wenn das Orakel spricht... 

Interessanter Beitrag, über den Du da berichtest. Wahrscheinlich fahren echt viele da draußen mit zu viel Druck.

Ich gehe mal runter und spiele damit mal etwas rum. Bin mal mit viel zu viel Druck gefahren, da hatte ich bei der Abfahrt das Gefühl, gleich aus dem Sattel geschleudert zu werden. Ist aber noch alles gut gegangen.

Habe latent auch das Gefühl, ich könnte mit noch weniger Bar fahren.

Und tubeless würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren, um zu sehen, wie sich das Fahren damit anfühlt. Neugierig bin ich da ja schon.
Habe bislang viel Positives darüber gelesen und gehört.


----------



## ChuckSchnorres (27. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mal irgendwo ein Video-Interview von einem Reifenguru gesehen, ...


Könnte der hier gewesen sein: 



Sehr informativ was da so gesagt wird.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Und tubeless würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren, um zu sehen, wie sich das Fahren damit anfühlt. Neugierig bin ich da ja schon.
> Habe bislang viel Positives darüber gelesen und gehört.



Einfach machen, ist garnicht so schwer. Anleitungen dazu findest du zu Hauf im Netz, wenn du irgendwo nicht weiterkommst oder Fragen hast einfach hier fragen.



ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> Könnte der hier gewesen sein:
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr informativ was da so gesagt wird.


danke, genau den mein ich


----------



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

ChuckSchnorres schrieb:


> Könnte der hier gewesen sein:
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr informativ was da so gesagt wird.



Danke, ChuckSchnorres! (Geiler Name!)


----------



## Flohmanti (27. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Einfach machen, ist garnicht so schwer. Anleitungen dazu findest du zu Hauf im Netz, wenn du irgendwo nicht weiterkommst oder Fragen hast einfach hier fragen
> 
> 
> danke, genau den mein ich



Och, danke! Toll ists hier. Immer wiede rgibts neue, hilfreiche Tipps und ich lerne dazu.  

Da glühe ich und mein kleines Bikerherz und kriege ganz rote Bäckchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (27. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre an meinem HT Nobby Nic (27,5 x 2,25) und habe bei beiden Reifen einen Luftdruck von ca. 1,8 Bar. Hinten etwas mehr.


Das ist m.E. zu viel. Ich tät erst mal 1,5 für v+h probieren. Dann kannste testweise noch 0,1- 0,2 runtergehen. Da wirst Du deutlich mehr Grip haben.
Hab den NN in 2.1 auf meinem alten HT und immer so 1,5 - 1,7 gefahren bei 70 Kg.

Das man als HT Fahrer weiß, wann man den A... hochnehmen muß, setz ich mal voraus. 
Dann brauchst auch keine Angst vor Durchschlägen zu haben.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (27. Januar 2020)

Gut eingestellte Dämpfung verhindert auch Durchschläge. Um nachvollziehbare Tests durchzuführen benötigt man einen genauen Druckmesser. Ideal Voraussetzungen sind natürlich auch breitere Felgen, z.b. 30mm Maulweite. Mit so einem Setup kannst du problemlos vorne 1,2 Bar und Hinten 1,35 Bar schlauchlos fahren. Jede Menge Grip und Kontrolle ohne dass die Reifen wegschmieren.
PS:
Hab gerade gesehen dass es ein HT ist, dann hinten eher 1,4 - 1,5 Bar je nach Fahrweise und Gelände.


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

xxx_Funsurfer_ schrieb:


> Das ist m.E. zu viel. Ich tät erst mal 1,5 für v+h probieren. Dann kannste testweise noch 0,1- 0,2 runtergehen. Da wirst Du deutlich mehr Grip haben.
> Hab den NN in 2.1 auf meinem alten HT und immer so 1,5 - 1,7 gefahren bei 70 Kg.
> 
> Das man als HT Fahrer weiß, wann man den A... hochnehmen muß, setz ich mal voraus.
> Dann brauchst auch keine Angst vor Durchschlägen zu haben.



Cool, danke, Funsurfer.
Ich probiere das mal aus. Und hoffe, dass ich damit noch auf Asphalt vorankomme. 
So nen Druckmesser habe ich von Schwalbe. Der piepst immer so komisch zwischendurch. Hhmm. Vielleicht möchte er mir neben dem Reifendruck auch etwas anderes mitteilen. ?


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Gut eingestellte Dämpfung verhindert auch Durchschläge. Um nachvollziehbare Tests durchzuführen benötigt man einen genauen Druckmesser. Ideal Voraussetzungen sind natürlich auch breitere Felgen, z.b. 30mm Maulweite. Mit so einem Setup kannst du problemlos vorne 1,2 Bar und Hinten 1,35 Bar schlauchlos fahren. Jede Menge Grip und Kontrolle ohne dass die Reifen wegschmieren.
> PS:
> Hab gerade gesehen dass es ein HT ist, dann hinten eher 1,4 - 1,5 Bar je nach Fahrweise und Gelände.



Dir auch vielen lieben Dank! ?
Breitere Felgen werde ich nicht montieren. Ich lasse die drauf, auch die 2,25 breiten Reifen. Das reicht mir.
Aber alles andere ist einen Versuch wert.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab letztens mal irgendwo ein Video-Interview von einem Reifenguru gesehen, der erkärt hat, dass die meisten Leute dazu tendieren, zu viel Druck fahren zu wollen, weil das menschliche Gehirn so schlecht darin ist, Geschwindigkeit realistisch einzuschätzen, dass oftmals hochfrequente Vibrationen und Geholper als Indiz für hohe Geschwindigkeit interpretiert werden. ...



Hier gibt's nur einen Reifenguru



Flohmanti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre an meinem HT Nobby Nic (27,5 x 2,25) und habe bei beiden Reifen einen Luftdruck von ca. 1,8 Bar. Hinten etwas mehr. Dies ist auch der Mindestwert, der auf der Reifenflanke angegeben ist. Ich wiege 56Kg und wollte mal fragen, ob das ok ist. Ich weiß, das ist abhängig von Untergrund und Fahrweise. Ich möchte mich trotzdem gerne mal an einen "allgemeinen" Wert orientieren.
> Grüße



Fahre am 29er HT auch den Nobby in 2.25. Gehe hinten nie unter 1,8 und vorne nie unter 1,6, sonst wird's schwabbelig. Ich wiege aber auch dreistellig ( mit Rucksack  ) Wie die anderen schon schreiben hängt der minimale Druck von Gewicht, Untergrund und von dem was man wie fahren will ab. Wenn ich mit dem HT nur leichte Trails und mehr Feldwege bolze geh ich auch mal auf 2.2 hoch. Tubeless kann ich dir auch empfehlen aumen: schon alleine weil du Einstiche gar nicht mehr merken wirst


----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Bin mal mit viel zu viel Druck gefahren, da hatte ich bei der Abfahrt das Gefühl, gleich aus dem Sattel geschleudert zu werden. Ist aber noch alles gut gegangen.



Ich glaubte mal mit dem DH, ca.100kg und 2.1bar zu fahren und hatte das gleiche Erlebnis. Mittlerweile bin ich bei 1.6.-1.7 und das hat sich, als für mich idealen Wert herauskristallisiert. Ein paar Zehntel merkt man enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (28. Januar 2020)

Redet Ihr alle von Schlauch oder tubeless bei DEN Werten?


----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2020)

Bei mir Schlauch...


----------



## bobbycar (28. Januar 2020)

Das wäre mir definitiv zu wenig, so in Sachen Pannensicherheit.


----------



## phaenomenon (28. Januar 2020)

Ich fahre mit meinen tubeless 1.9hinten/1.8vorne wenn ich weiß dass ich nur oder hauptsächlich auf Asphalt oder Feldwegen unterwegs sein werde. Wenn es hauptsächlich ins Gelände geht sind es dann entweder 1.7hinten/1.6vorne oder 1.6hinten/1.4vorne je nachdem welches Gelände ich bezwingen werde. War aber auch schon drunter bei 1.1 bar, das geht super im Gelände aber bei Rückfahr durch Asphalt suboptimal.

Das was hier berichtet wurde, das kann ich bestätigen. Anfangs hatte ich auch zuviel Druck (bis 2,2 hinten und vorne) weil ich dachte, dass ich auf Asphalt damit schneller unterwegs wäre, da weniger Rollwiderstand. Komischerweise und aus mir damals unerklärlichen Gründen war das jedoch genau andersrum: mit 1.8vorne+hinten war ich "gefühlt" schneller/flinker unterwegs. Natürlich mag das getäuscht haben, vielleicht lag's an der Tagesform, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## bobbycar (28. Januar 2020)

Mit Schlauch: auf festem Untergrund über 2,0, Alltagsweg gerne 2,3 am Starrbike.
Auf Trails: hinten 1,8 - es sei denn, die Strecke ist mit vielem Geröll / spitzen Steinen geschmückt, dann ists eh rutschig und es gilt das Risiko eines Platten zu minimieren.


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier gibt's nur einen Reifenguru
> 
> 
> 
> Fahre am 29er HT auch den Nobby in 2.25. Gehe hinten nie unter 1,8 und vorne nie unter 1,6, sonst wird's schwabbelig. Ich wiege aber auch dreistellig ( mit Rucksack  ) Wie die anderen schon schreiben hängt der minimale Druck von Gewicht, Untergrund und von dem was man wie fahren will ab. Wenn ich mit dem HT nur leichte Trails und mehr Feldwege bolze geh ich auch mal auf 2.2 hoch. Tubeless kann ich dir auch empfehlen aumen: schon alleine weil du Einstiche gar nicht mehr merken wirst



Moin Moin schraeg,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. 
So fett siehst Du auf dem Bild doch gar nicht aus... Du wiegst 168 Kg und traust Dich noch aufs Rad? Also ich weiß ja nicht....
(Ich mach nur Spaß. ?)


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Redet Ihr alle von Schlauch oder tubeless bei DEN Werten?


Also ich meinte Schlauch.


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinen tubeless 1.9hinten/1.8vorne wenn ich weiß dass ich nur oder hauptsächlich auf Asphalt oder Feldwegen unterwegs sein werde. Wenn es hauptsächlich ins Gelände geht sind es dann entweder 1.7hinten/1.6vorne oder 1.6hinten/1.4vorne je nachdem welches Gelände ich bezwingen werde. War aber auch schon drunter bei 1.1 bar, das geht super im Gelände aber bei Rückfahr durch Asphalt suboptimal.
> 
> Das was hier berichtet wurde, das kann ich bestätigen. Anfangs hatte ich auch zuviel Druck (bis 2,2 hinten und vorne) weil ich dachte, dass ich auf Asphalt damit schneller unterwegs wäre, da weniger Rollwiderstand. Komischerweise und aus mir damals unerklärlichen Gründen war das jedoch genau andersrum: mit 1.8vorne+hinten war ich "gefühlt" schneller/flinker unterwegs. Natürlich mag das getäuscht haben, vielleicht lag's an der Tagesform, ich weiß es nicht.


Danke, phaenomenon,
ich hatte zumindest auch immer gedacht, aus Asphalt sei ich schneller mit mehr Druck. Ich gehe mal was runter. Glaube, etwas weniger dürfen es schon sein.


----------



## jokomen (28. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mal hier in den frühen Zeiten der 26er Laufräder eine Tabelle gebastelt. Ist sicherlich eine guter Anhaltswert um zu probieren....:


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich habe mal hier in den frühen Zeiten der 26er Laufräder eine Tabelle gebastelt. Ist sicherlich eine guter Anhaltswert um zu probieren....:


Nice, was Du da so bastelst in Deiner Freizeit! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Moin Moin schraeg,
> danke für Deinen Beitrag.
> So fett siehst Du auf dem Bild doch gar nicht aus... Du wiegst 168 Kg und traust Dich noch aufs Rad? Also ich weiß ja nicht....
> (Ich mach nur Spaß. ?)



So schlimm ist es Gott sei dank noch nicht ?
Am Allmountain fahre ich mit entsprechender Karkasse und schlauchlos auch weniger. Kenne einen der wiegt die Hälfte von mir, der macht Stolperbiken bei 1 Bar vorne und "normalen" maxxis DHR


----------



## Flohmanti (28. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es Gott sei dank noch nicht ?
> Am Allmountain fahre ich mit entsprechender Karkasse und schlauchlos auch weniger. Kenne einen der wiegt die Hälfte von mir, der macht Stolperbiken bei 1 Bar vorne und "normalen" maxxis DHR


----------



## Sespri (28. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Sprich, wenn das Fahrrad aufgrund (zu) hart aufgepumpter Reifen stark vibriert an Unebenheiten, dann lässt der Mensch sich dadurch zum Glauben verleiten, das würde besser und schneller rollen. In dem Interview ging's zwar um den CX und Rennradsektor, *aber im Grundprinzip lässt sich das auf Mountainbike-Reifen genauso anwenden.*



Das hingegen kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen. 

Auf reinen Asphalt gehe ich auch locker bis 2.5 mit meinem Hardtail und fast profillosen Reifen, welches ich oft zur Arbeit bewege. Aber ich rede hier von gesässglatten Strassen, wo Stollenreifen nur holpern, keinen Nutzen generieren und nur unnötig verschleissen. Da bin ich nicht nur gefühlt schneller unterwegs.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Das hingegen kann ich nur schwer nachvollziehen.
> 
> Auf reinen Asphalt gehe ich auch locker bis 2.5 mit meinem Hardtail und fast profillosen Reifen, welches ich oft zur Arbeit bewege. Aber ich rede hier von gesässglatten Strassen, wo Stollenreifen nur holpern, keinen Nutzen generieren und nur unnötig verschleissen. Da bin ich nicht nur gefühlt schneller unterwegs.



Es gibt ja nicht nur zu viel Druck sondern auch zu wenig. Hat keiner gesagt, dass noch weniger Druck immer noch besser wäre als weniger. Ist ja klar, dass es irgendwann auch wieder schlechter wird. Wo das Optimum liegt, hängt unter anderem auch von der Untergrundbeschaffenheit ab und vom Reifen. Die Rennradfahrer fahren auch mehr Druck auf glatterem Asphalt und weniger Druck auf rauerem Asphalt. Nur halt um ein paar Bar hochskaliert weil da die Reifenbreiten viel geringer sind. Genauso macht man's beim Mountainbike ja auch, nur das man da zum minimalen Grenzdruck hin nicht nur das Rollverhalten beachten muss sondern auch Durchschläge. Und genauso tust du es, wenn du auf dem Arbeitsweg auf Asphalt mehr Druck fährst als im Wald. Einfach mal das Video gucken.


----------



## Sespri (29. Januar 2020)

Muss mir das Video noch bis zum Schluss ansehen, aber ich denke, wir meinen letztlich doch das Gleiche und ich habe das fehlinterpretiert.

Beim Durchlesen dieses Beitrages hatte ich kurz einen Ex-Arbeitskollegen und fanatischen Rennradfahrer vor dem geistigen Auge. Der hat penibel Buch über seine Trainings- und Rennverläufe geführt (damals noch ohne PC. Was hätte er mit Exceltabellen alles angestellt...).
Der konnte darüber nachgrübeln, warum er vor genau einem Jahr(!), die gleiche Strecke bei gleichen Wetterbedingungen mit einer um eine Gangstufe schwereren Übersetzung treten konnte und heute nicht...!!

Wie schon gesagt experimentiere ich durchaus mit dem Luftdruck - v.a. im Gelände, auf der Strasse so gut wie gar nicht - aber wenn es dann so akademisch wird, klinke ich mich aus. Das hat dann mehr mit Messtechnik als mit Fahrspass zu tun. Wenn im Profirennsport das letzte Quentchen realisiert wird und ich dadurch als Sieger durch`s Ziel rausche, kann ich das absolut nachvollziehen. Für mich als Freizeitradler gibt es andere Baustellen...


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Beim Durchlesen dieses Beitrages hatte ich kurz einen Ex-Arbeitskollegen und fanatischen Rennradfahrer vor dem geistigen Auge. Der hat penibel Buch über seine Trainings- und Rennverläufe geführt (damals noch ohne PC. Was hätte er mit Exceltabellen alles angestellt...).
> Der konnte darüber nachgrübeln, warum er vor genau einem Jahr(!), die gleiche Strecke bei gleichen Wetterbedingungen mit einer um eine Gangstufe schwereren Übersetzung treten konnte und heute nicht...!!
> 
> Wie schon gesagt experimentiere ich durchaus mit dem Luftdruck - v.a. im Gelände, auf der Strasse so gut wie gar nicht - aber wenn es dann so akademisch wird, klinke ich mich aus. Das hat dann mehr mit Messtechnik als mit Fahrspass zu tun. Wenn im Profirennsport das letzte Quentchen realisiert wird und ich dadurch als Sieger durch`s Ziel rausche, kann ich das absolut nachvollziehen. Für mich als Freizeitradler gibt es andere Baustellen...



Ich glaub hier gibt's schon wieder ein Missverständnis.
Mein Hinweis auf das Video war nicht so gemeint, dass jetzt jeder anfangen sollte Hundertstel-Bar per Exceltabellen zu optimieren, Messtechnik ans Rad zu schrauben, und die durchschnittliche Korngröße des Untergrunds vor jeder Tour zu bestimmen um den Lufdruck und die Reifen darauf abzustimmen. Das macht der Typ im Video halt beruflich für Tour de France Teams. Ganz andere Anforderungen, schon allein weil's da um Wettbewerb und Geld geht. Hatte eigentlich gedacht das wäre klar, dass das auf Hobbyfahrer so nicht zutrifft.
Ich fand's nur als Denkanstoß interessant, wie unsere Geschwindigkeitswahrnehmung uns anscheinend teilweise veräppeln kann. Sonst eigentlich nichts.

Ich prüfe den Druck in meinen Reifen auch meistens per Daumendruck


----------



## Blue Rabbit (30. Januar 2020)

Ich fahre Tubeless H: 1,35 Bar / V:1,2 Bar auf Trails und wiege 75kg. Montiert sind 33mm Felgen (Maulweite) und ich kann nur empfehlen mal breitere Felgen in Erwägung zu ziehen. Das bringt richtig Grip, weniger Durchschläge, in Kurven besser ...
Schlauchlos hat eigentlich auch nur Vorteile, ausser wenn der Schaden größer ist, als die Milch ausgleichen kann. Für die Fälle habe ich einen Notfallschlauch dabei und flicke dann später in Ruhe den Mantel.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Schlauchlos hat eigentlich auch nur Vorteile, ausser wenn der Schaden größer ist, als die Milch ausgleichen kann. Für die Fälle habe ich einen Notfallschlauch dabei und flicke dann später in Ruhe den Mantel.



Nur mal am Rande: in so einem Fall stopft man heute von außen eine Maxalami rein, pumpt Luft nach, und fährt einfach weiter. Wenn es nicht wirklich mehrere cm lang aufgeschnitten ist, sollte das normalerweise ausreichen. Das Maxalami Set finde ich in der Ersatzteilsammlung im Rucksack wichtiger als den Notfallschlauch (trotzdem meistens beides dabei).
In dem beschriebenen Worstcase hat man dann aber auch mit Schlauch einziehen Spaß, weil der Schlauch dann durch den Schnitt quillt und sofort kaputt geht, wenn man nicht irgendwas unterfüttert.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (30. Januar 2020)

@scylla
Ich weiss schon, aber wir hatten auch Fälle wo mit Salami nix mehr ging. Ausserdem muss man die wieder rauswursteln, wenn man danach richtig flicken will. Salami braucht auch manchmal bis sie wieder dicht ist, x-mal Nachpumpen ... - da ist die Ersatzschlauchlösung "einfacher".
Tape sollte man natürlich für den Worst Case auch dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (30. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Danke, phaenomenon,
> ich hatte zumindest auch immer gedacht, aus Asphalt sei ich schneller mit mehr Druck. Ich gehe mal was runter. Glaube, etwas weniger dürfen es schon sein.


Das täuscht. Vermutlich liegts an Stollen und Reifenaufbau. Aber ich habe bei mir auch festgestellt bei einem Bike mit Tubeless Aufbau, dass ich mit den gleichen Reifen bei 3 Bar auf Asphalt langsamer bin als wenn ich nur 2 drin habe oder gar 1,5 Bar. Reifen sind beide XC Schwalbe, Rocket Ron hinten und Racing Ralph vorn. Dabei habe ich eine gute Teststrecke von 560 Hm runter nach 460 Hm auf ca. 1,6 km Fahrt. Mit niederen Druck komme ich an bestimmten Stellen auf 52 km/h, mit dem höheren von 3 Bar schaffe ich die gleichen Stellen unter gleichen anderen Bedingungen mit Maximal 48 km/h.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (30. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande: in so einem Fall stopft man heute von außen eine Maxalami rein, pumpt Luft nach, und fährt einfach weiter. Wenn es nicht wirklich mehrere cm lang aufgeschnitten ist, sollte das normalerweise ausreichen. Das Maxalami Set finde ich in der Ersatzteilsammlung im Rucksack wichtiger als den Notfallschlauch (trotzdem meistens beides dabei).
> In dem beschriebenen Worstcase hat man dann aber auch mit Schlauch einziehen Spaß, weil der Schlauch dann durch den Schnitt quillt und sofort kaputt geht, wenn man nicht irgendwas unterfüttert.


Wenn der Schlauch rausquillt, ist eh Feierabend, würde ich sagen. Denn auch zum unterfüttern brauchst Du ja geeignetes Material. Und die Flicken, die für Mäntel so angeboten werden sind nicht so der Hit. Ich hatte mal einen Schlauchlos Mantel mit Maxisalami dichtbekommen, der hielt ein Jahr, dann wollte ich den Mantel von innen Flicken, in Ruhe, zu Hause. Der speziell für Tubeless Anwendungen angepriesene Flicken hielt einwandfrei auf der Reifen Innenwand, aber, das Problem: dort wo der Riss im Mantel war, Riss auch der Flicken. Direkt beim Aufpumpen. Aber, wie gesagt, es war zu Hause. Die Flicken nehme ich seither nicht mehr mit, nur noch die Salami, und, bei langen Touren, auch einen Schlauch.


----------



## Sespri (31. Januar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> ...gleichen Reifen bei 3 Bar auf Asphalt langsamer bin als wenn ich nur 2 drin habe oder gar 1,5 Bar...



Halb so viel Druck, dadurch sicher höhere Walkarbeit, die in Wärme umgewandelt wird und man soll schneller sein? Das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Welche Mechanismen sollen da wirken? Da würde ich gerne eine physikalische Begründung sehen.

Wenn sich der Reifen dem Gelände anschmiegt, die Federelemente weniger Energie aufnehmen müssen und somit die Fahrt ruhiger und geradliniger wird (und der Reiter vielleicht auch mal weniger die Bremse antippt, weil`s nicht so holprig ist), kann ich das nachvollziehen. Aber auf Asphalt?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (31. Januar 2020)

@Zucchi 
Ich glaube mit etwas breitem Gewebeband (habe ich immer dabei) lässt sich ein Schlauch rausquillen verhindern. So ein Mantel ist dann aber auch ein fall für die Tonne. Ich nehme übrigens die ganz normalen billigen TipTop Flicken die eigentlich für Schläuche sind - funktionieren auch zum Mantel flicken und sind flexibel.


----------



## Antlion90 (31. Januar 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Welche Mechanismen sollen da wirken? Da würde ich gerne eine physikalische Begründung sehen.



Wenn du einen Reifen hast mit ordentlichen Stollen wie einem Baron z.B. und diesen auf 3 Bar aufpumpst und du rollst dahin und dir dabei vorstellst wie und in welchem Winkel nun bei jeder Radumdrehung die Stollen auf den Boden treffen, dann ist das ungefähr so wie wenn ein Igel mit Stacheln ausgefahren sich ein kugelt und man versucht ihn weg zu rollen.  
Bei einem Luftdruck von sagen wir mal 1,8 Bar sieht es da schon wieder anders aus und die Stollen treffen in einem weicheren Winkel auf den Boden und lassen sich anhand der nicht zu stark aufgepumpten Karkasse auch entsprechend leichter eindrücken. Der Igel ein gekugelt ohne Stacheln würde hier definitiv leichter rollen. 

Die Grenze bei der Thematik ist dann nur noch wenn es Richtung 1 Bar geht, dass dann mehr Stollen gleichzeitig den Boden berühren als bei 3 Bar und man somit mehr Kontaktfläche zum Untergrund hat und es dann wiederum in die andere Richtung geht und man langsamer rollt. Wenn man bei 10km/h auf eine Bordsteinkante zurollt und dann die Felge an der Kante aufschlagen hört, dann war zu wenig Luft im Mantel.


----------



## Sespri (31. Januar 2020)

Ok, das ist eine Erklärung, mit der ich leben kann. Das ist in etwa so wie ich in meiner letzten Beschreibung von einer Geländefahrt ausgegangen bin. Das Anschmiegen des Reifens an die Unebenheit. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich hatte wieder die fast Profillosen vor dem geistigen Auge, die ich dann auf mein HT aufschnalle, wenn ich längere Zeit damit zur Arbeit fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (31. Januar 2020)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Reifen hast mit ordentlichen Stollen wie einem Baron z.B. und diesen auf 3 Bar aufpumpst und du rollst dahin und dir dabei vorstellst wie und in welchem Winkel nun bei jeder Radumdrehung die Stollen auf den Boden treffen, dann ist das ungefähr so wie wenn ein Igel mit Stacheln ausgefahren sich ein kugelt und man versucht ihn weg zu rollen.
> Bei einem Luftdruck von sagen wir mal 1,8 Bar sieht es da schon wieder anders aus und die Stollen treffen in einem weicheren Winkel auf den Boden und lassen sich anhand der nicht zu stark aufgepumpten Karkasse auch entsprechend leichter eindrücken. Der Igel ein gekugelt ohne Stacheln würde hier definitiv leichter rollen.


Genau so erkläre ich mir das auch und natürlich gibt es auch bei niedrigen Drücken Grenzen. Dann dürft Ihr mich natürlich bitte nicht zu sehr auf "halben Druck" fesrnageln und auf die 3 Bar. Es können auch 3,4 Bar und  1,8 Bar gewesen sein.


----------



## Der Nachkomme (3. Februar 2020)

War der Pressure Prof schon?









						Schwalbe | Ralf Bohle GmbH
					






					www.schwalbe.com
				




Verwende ich gerne und gibt gute Anhaltswerte. Dürfte für manche ein Aha-Erlebnis sein, da doch einige auch mit _zu wenig_ Druck unterwegs sind.

Die Eingaben sind natürlich intelligent zu wählen und andere Reifenhersteller mit etwas Köpfchen zu transferieren. Etwas rumspielen, z.B. am Untergrund oder -beschaffenheit kann Tendenzen für den richtigen Luftdruck aufzeigen.


----------



## Flohmanti (3. Februar 2020)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> War der Pressure Prof schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Habe da mal was rumgespielt und bei meinen Daten spuckt er vorne 1,6 und hinten 1,8 Bar raus.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Februar 2020)

Der Nachkomme schrieb:


> Schwalbe | Ralf Bohle GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Tat, nicht schlecht, bei mir kommt das raus, was ich tatsächlich fahre .

Ich möchte hier noch die hilfreiche Formel loswerden, die ich von meinem Schrauberbuch gelernt hab'( L. Zinn, _Zinn & the Art of Mountainbike Maintenance_) und die es ermöglicht, Reifendruckwerte auf verschiedene Reifenbreiten zu übertragen. Denn ein breiterer Reifen verhält sich mit niedrigerem Druck ähnlich einem schmälerem Reifen mit höheren Druck (dixit L. Zinn   ).

Die Formel:
kleinere Reifenbreite / grössere Reifenbreite * Reifendruck kleinere Reifenbreite

Ein Beispiel: ich wusste, dass ich bei einem 2.2 Reifen als Anhaltspunkt hinten 1.6 bar fuhr. Was wäre der entsprechende Druck in einem 2.6 Reifen?

2.2/2.6*1.6 = 1.4


----------



## Flohmanti (25. Februar 2020)

Nabend!
So, ich habe heute mal mit dem Luftdruck am HT experimentiert und vorne finde ich 1,6 Bar ganz gut. Gibt mehr Traktion und ich komme gefühlt besser über jegliche Hindernisse, wie Wurzeln, Eichhörnchen und Nacktschnecken drüber. 
Hinten erhöhe ich allerdings und gehe auf 1,8 Bar. Hatte weniger drauf, das hat mir nicht so gut gefallen, denn ich hatte den Eindruck, nicht recht voran zu kommen. 
Merci für die zahlreichen Tipps, ihr Lieben.


----------



## JensDey (25. Februar 2020)

Yannick the mechanik von Nino Schurter empfielt die Daumenprobe: Daumen quer über den Reifen und mit dem gesamten Gewicht drauf, dann soll er halb nachgeben. Ist nicht so einfach zu erkennen, aber trotzdem ein guter Indikator. 
Das mit dem leichteren Rollen wegen weniger Walken konnte ich nicht erspüren. Ggf wenn ich Schlauch und TL im Wechsel fahren würde.


----------



## Aninaj (10. März 2020)

Da es mir grad einfällt vielleicht noch folgende Anekdote:

Es begab sich zu sommerlicher Zeit eine Gruppe verrückter MTBler in die hohen Gefilden der Alpen, um gemeinsam erst ein paar Höhenmeter zu meistern, bevor diese, unter Ausschüttung von einem Cocktail aus belebenden Hormonen, wieder vernichtet wurden. Einer jungen Maid fiel der Aufstieg in der dünnen Höhenluft etwas schwerer und so wuchs der Abstand zu den vorrausfahrenden Bergziegen langsam, aber beständig an. Doch dann begab sich folgende, sehr interessante Begebehenheit: Das Hinterrrad der jungen Maid verlor Luft. Sehr langsam, aber doch merklich wurde das Fahrgefühl des Hinterrades schwammiger. Da der Untergrund eher schottrig war, verlor sich der Schottercharackter und der Reifen walkte einfach über alles drüber und gab die Unebeneinheiten des Bodens kaum noch weiter. Darüber nachgrübelnd, ob sich der Tubelessreifen wohl ein Löchlein zugezogen hat und die Milch eventuell nicht mehr ausreicht um das Löchlein abzudichten, verringerte sich der Abstand zu den vorrausfahrenden Bergleitern fast schneller, als er entstanden war. Das führte zu der Möglichkeit gemeinsam den Reifen nochmal mit Luft zu versorgen und so wurde munter etwa 1,5bar reingepumpt, nachdem der Reifen mittlerweile bei geschätzten 0,5 bar angekommen war.
Die Reise zum Gipfel des ausgewählten Berges des Tages ging weiter und wieder verlor die junge Maid den Anschluß an die Gruppe. Der Reifen verlor erneut kontinuierlich an Luft und bald fuhr sich das Hinterrad wieder genauso schwammig. Und auch diesemal konnte die junge Maid wieder zur Gruppe aufschließen. Auf Nachfrage, ob die Gruppe extra gewartet oder langsamer gemacht habe, stellte sich herraus, dass die Gruppe ein gefühlt gleichmäßiges Tempo gefahren ist.

Am Ende half das nachfüllen von etwas Dichtmilch, den Reifen wieder mit einem konstanten Luftdruck auszustatten (ein kleines Loch in der Lauffläche führte zum stetigen Luftverlust). Die Erfahrung mit einem extrem niedrigen Luftdruck auf schottrigem Untergrund aber deutlich schneller zu sein, als mit höherem Luftdruck, fand ich persönlich extrem interessant. Allerdings war der Luftdruck im Reifen schon echt niedrig (leider nicht nachgemessen, aber die Seitenwand hat schon ne ordentlich Ausbeulung gezeigt), ob das ein echter Anwendungsfall sein kann, oder die Struktur der Seitenwand auf Dauer dann doch zu stark belastet, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sespri (11. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...Die Erfahrung mit einem extrem niedrigen Luftdruck auf schottrigem Untergrund aber deutlich schneller zu sein, als mit höherem Luftdruck, fand ich persönlich extrem interessant...


Kann auch den simplen Grund haben, dass man bei weniger holpriger Fahrt unbewusst eher die Finger von der Bremse lässt...

Ich bleibe dabei; auf der einen Seite spricht man von mehr Grip bei niedrigem Luftdruck, gleichzeitig soll der erhöhte Grip dazu führen, dass der Reifen schneller rollt? Da beisst sich was.


----------



## JensDey (11. März 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> auf der einen Seite spricht man von mehr Grip bei niedrigem Luftdruck, gleichzeitig soll der erhöhte Grip dazu führen, dass der Reifen schneller rollt? Da beisst sich was.


Da beisst sich nix. 
1. Das *Mehr *an Grip steht ja nicht permanent zur Verfügung, sondern *länger *im Grenzbereich. Sonst müsste jeder Reifen mit weniger Grip IMMER rutschen
2. Der niedrige Luftdruck wirkt nur auf rauem Untergrund, wenn der Reifen Unebenheiten wegwalken kann. Interessante Frage wäre, ab welchem Untergrund das funktioniert. Weil, bei Asphalt ist hart ja gut.
3. Die XC-Elite fährt ja auch nicht mehr 2.0+bar


----------



## Sespri (11. März 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Da beisst sich nix.
> 1. Das *Mehr *an Grip steht ja nicht permanent zur Verfügung, sondern *länger *im Grenzbereich. Sonst müsste jeder Reifen mit weniger Grip IMMER rutschen
> 2. Der niedrige Luftdruck wirkt nur auf rauem Untergrund, wenn der Reifen Unebenheiten wegwalken kann. Interessante Frage wäre, ab welchem Untergrund das funktioniert. Weil, bei Asphalt ist hart ja gut.
> 3. Die XC-Elite fährt ja auch nicht mehr 2.0+bar


Das beisst sich doch.
1. Es liest sich so, wie wenn die Dame einfach der Gruppe nachgerollt wäre und selbige eingeholt hat. Kein Racingmodus im Grenzbereich.
2. Auf Asphalt hart vertrete ich auch, nur weiter oben im Beitrag versucht man mir das auch zu widerlegen (Grobstollig mit 3bar).
3. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber 2.0 bar und 0.5 bar ist ein Unterschied, der zu Gunsten von 0.5 ausfallen soll? Never ever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (11. März 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Das beisst sich doch.
> 1. Es liest sich so, wie wenn die Dame einfach der Gruppe nachgerollt wäre und selbige eingeholt hat. Kein Racingmodus im Grenzbereich.


Und? Wenn sie einfach immer Watt x getrten ist und die dann entsprechend leichter rollen, funktioniert das auch.


> 2. Auf Asphalt hart vertrete ich auch, nur weiter oben im Beitrag versucht man mir das auch zu widerlegen (Grobstollig mit 3bar).


Genau deswegen haben die roll-orientierten Reifen ja diese durchgehende Mittellinie (bzw hatten das früher, als man normalerweise >2bar für richtig hielt). Wenn du grobstollige Reifen >2,5bar aufpumpst hast du den negativen Effekt auf den Reifen übertragen. Jeder einzelne Stollen wird zum "groben Gelände" und du musst den glatten Asphalt drüber heben. Fährst du weicher, weicht der Stollen nach innen aus und übergibt sanft an den nächsten.


> 3. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber 2.0 bar und 0.5 bar ist ein Unterschied, der zu Gunsten von 0.5 ausfallen soll? Never ever...


Ggf waren ja auch nicht die 0,5bar die guten sondern, 1,1 bis 0,7, die ja die meiste Zeit vorhanden waren.


----------



## Aninaj (11. März 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Kann auch den simplen Grund haben, dass man bei weniger holpriger Fahrt unbewusst eher die Finger von der Bremse lässt...
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei; auf der einen Seite spricht man von mehr Grip bei niedrigem Luftdruck, gleichzeitig soll der erhöhte Grip dazu führen, dass der Reifen schneller rollt? Da beisst sich was.



Boah, du läßt beim Bergauffahren den Finger an der Bremse? So schnell will ich auch mal sein 

Generell, die Luftdrücke waren nur vermutet, ich habe nicht nachgemessen. Können also auch mehr oder weniger gewesen sein. Ich wäre nur nie auf die Idee gekommen so einen niedrigen Luftdruck überhaupt zu fahren und fand es faszinierend, wieviel besser ich bergauf fahren konnte mit weniger Luftdruck. Vielleicht auch irgendwie erklärbar: Die Energie den "schlafen" Reifen zu walken (also der Reifen verformt sich um die schottrigen Steinchen) ist vermutlich deutlich geringer, als die Energie den prallen Reifen inkl. Rad und Fahrerin über jeden kleinen schottrigen Stein zu "heben". Und ja, ich sage 0,5 bar +/- auf schottrigem Untergrund sind deutlich besser zu treten als 2.0 bar +/- auf dem gleichen schottrigen Untergrund. Ich fahre übrigens nie 2 bar am MTB. Viel zu viel Luft im Reifen!


----------



## Sespri (11. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Boah, du läßt beim Bergauffahren den Finger an der Bremse? So schnell will ich auch mal sein



Tja, ich bin eben ein ganz Schneller

Nein, ich hatte das heute überlesen, dass Du bergauf meintest. Nur, da kann ich mir eine Kraftersparnis durchaus vorstellen! Wenn ich mit zuviel Luft nervös über die Unebenheiten hacke, laufend das versetzende VR kontrollieren muss und dabei hin und wieder mal Schlupf erzeuge, geht das sicher an die Substanz. Das dürfte mit wenig Luft deutlich geschmeidiger gehen.


----------

